# Sphodromantis throwing up a lot..



## DJ_deejay (Apr 22, 2012)

I have 3 beautiful Sphodromantids that have just molted to L7, but when my last shipment of hf pupa failed to eclose I ran out of options so I ran to a local PetCo and bought a container of wax worms for them to eat (I have heard that getting them to eat mealworms can be a chore and crickets may or may not be dangerous, who knows). I have fed these before in times of crisis with no problems but for some reason since I fed him two days ago, he is refusing food (sooooo skinny) and he keeps throwing up. Can anyone give me some ideas about what might be happening? When they wont take the wax worms immediately I rub a tiny bit of honey on them and touch it to their mouthparts to start the feeding. He is definitely my favorite and I love him so much


----------



## Bryce08 (Apr 22, 2012)

Im honestly not quite sure if hes throwing stuff up. You said you tried honey...try banana...most love it...only other ype of food choices I can think of.

Sorry not much help, someone will know and post something im sure.


----------



## gripen (Apr 22, 2012)

DJ_deejay said:


> I have 3 beautiful Sphodromantids that have just molted to L7, but when my last shipment of hf pupa failed to eclose I ran out of options so I ran to a local PetCo and bought a container of wax worms for them to eat (I have heard that getting them to eat mealworms can be a chore and crickets may or may not be dangerous, who knows). I have fed these before in times of crisis with no problems but for some reason since I fed him two days ago, he is refusing food (sooooo skinny) and he keeps throwing up. Can anyone give me some ideas about what might be happening? When they wont take the wax worms immediately I rub a tiny bit of honey on them and touch it to their mouthparts to start the feeding. He is definitely my favorite and I love him so much


Sounds like an infection.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 22, 2012)

Get crickets from the pet store and you might also want to order some more BB larvae or pupae. Vomiting and weight loss are no more likely to kill him _of themselves_ than they are likely to kill us.

Oh! yes, I know, I know!! Crickets are not dangerous to mantids unless they are too large/too many for the mantis to eat in a day, and if you leave them in an enclosure with molting mantids. When you keep ctix, keep their environment dry and feed them some cat or dog food to satisfy their protein needs.


----------



## DJ_deejay (Apr 22, 2012)

Is there anything I can give him to empty his stomach of the bad stuff? I can still see through his body a little and it looks like he has quite a belly full of black yummy he wants to throw up all over my pants. Could it be because I have been keeping my house cooler (about 75 instead of 80) and maybe I messed up his digestion?


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 22, 2012)

Keep him warmer and mist him more often


----------



## agent A (Apr 22, 2012)

I've been keeping my Sphodromantis at 70 without a problem

But I have a theory

Take a dead waxworm and watch it rot

Note the ugly colors it becomes

I think the waxworms r rottin inside him and he isn't digesting them fast enough- but I could be wrong, it's pure speculation based on unrelated observation

Waxworms r mainly fat anyways, I wouldnt use them for mantises

Best of luck with him


----------



## twolfe (Apr 22, 2012)

Definitely keep him hydrated. I buy waxworms for the birds and have occasionally used them for emergency food for adults. I have never had an issue with feeding them (small quantities) to large adults. I only feed them ones that appear to be white and healthy. However, I fed one to one of my 11 month old wahlbergii females. She didn't appear to be vomiting, but the next day her poop stains on the paper towel were purple/black, and they smelled. Her poop continued to stain the paper towel for about a week. She lived for two weeks after that but sadly never would eat again and died. Three of her sisters are still doing well.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 22, 2012)

I would keep offering water and only water till the vomitting abruptly after stops. With a sick one I like to offer water several times a day to try and help clear out their system and keep them hydrated. Also keep your eye on his frass to see if things still appear to be passing out the other end. When I did feed I would offer normal food such as crickets or flies if you can get more in.


----------



## DJ_deejay (Apr 22, 2012)

I ordered some flies from mantis place earlier today, he is now sitting comfy on top of my computer tower at about 85 degrees, and I sprayed him liberally. When the water all evaporates out I'll spray him again. I was able to feed him a couple bites of banana and he didn't vomit, so yay! If I can get him to take the flies when they get here I think he'll be ok. At least I hope.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 23, 2012)

My blue flash did this for two days. I just waited another day, then fed him. He hasn't stopped developing yet.


----------



## Psychobunny (Apr 23, 2012)

Krissim Klaw said:


> I would keep offering water and only water till the vomitting abruptly after stops. With a sick one I like to offer water several times a day to try and help clear out their system and keep them hydrated. Also keep your eye on his frass to see if things still appear to be passing out the other end. When I did feed I would offer normal food such as crickets or flies if you can get more in.


+1

No solid food for a few days. Water only!


----------



## Mantiskid (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe just feed him less...


----------



## Mantiskid (Apr 23, 2012)

They throw up a lot if they over eat, but the weird thing is they never learn.


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 24, 2012)

Psychobunny said:


> +1
> 
> No solid food for a few days. Water only!


++1


----------



## DJ_deejay (Apr 24, 2012)

I am still out of flies but I'm supposed to be receiving pupa tomorrow on my doorstep. No more food for him and I've stopped feeding waxworms to my other ones (just in case). He is getting lots of water, though and it looks like the heat from my computer and the water are helping a lot. It took about 2 days but it looks like he is out of food in his belly (no more black stuff chilling in his esophagus). When I get some flies hatched out tomorrow I will know for sure if he's going to be ok. Wish me luck!


----------



## maybon (Apr 25, 2012)

Good luck mate, one of my mantids hasn't eaten since I got him (10+ days ago). He molted after about 6 and he wouldn't eat by 7 so I had to hand feed him honey to get his strength up a bit + covered him in water and he drank that. I fed him a cockroach cut in half yesterday by pressing it to him mandibles. But he still will not attack and catch food, so I get what you are going through... Hopefully both of ours make it and start eating normally again (good to hear yours stopped being sick).


----------



## DJ_deejay (Apr 27, 2012)

He grabbed a fly and ate it by himself! Success!!! And now he will attack any bananas in my house, lol


----------

